

Microsoft offers overseas data storage in response to NSA concerns - isaacwaller
http://mobile.theverge.com/2014/1/22/5335434/microsoft-offers-overseas-data-storage-in-response-to-nsa-concerns

======
dmfdmf
With secret courts, secret warrants and secret gag orders this does nothing to
address the issues. Who's to say that MS won't receive a secret order to turn
over access even to servers on foreign soil? I think this is the right
response by MS but only as a signal to the govt that they are damaging US
economic interests with their dragnet surveillance policy. Claiming US
citizens don't have to worry because they are only spying on "foreigners" is
only making matters worse.

Ultimately, this mess will require a political, not a technical solution.
Legally some level of constitutional protects will have to be accorded to the
clients or customers of US Citizens regardless of where in the world they
reside. It has to be made clear that using a US company does not equal turning
your data over to the NSA.

------
samstave
Stored overseas... accessed via undersea cables taped y the USS Jimmy Carter??

"Nothing is out of our reach"

~~~
AnimalMuppet
If Microsoft is collaborating with the NSA, no cable tapping is needed.

Do I trust Microsoft not to be collaborating? No, not really.

~~~
a3n
Microsoft can't trust Microsoft. All it takes is a NSL to compel MS to hand
over any data it has control over. Maybe one day they'll win the lawsuit to
get permission to contest the letter, but the data's long since surveilled.

